

Just released this: Freeware "finger simulator" for iPhone dev - dangrover
http://www.wonderwarp.com/phonefinger/

======
nickb
Pretty cool! I'm thinking aloud... would it be possible to somehow simulate
two fingers at the same time (for gestures)?

